# a sad tale of misinformation and neglect



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Just wanted to post a RIP for my friends gecko. she adopted her from an uncle who wasn't even sure what she was and had her bought to her nans in london for safe keeping till she could collect her from hastings.
I was asked to pop round to identify the lizard and give advice, this is what i found...............









i added the mealies and calcium as she'd only been given giant black crickets, she'd tried to eat but had regurgitated one.
the stuff on her nose was baby food as my friends gran had been trying to feed the poor thing.
Obviously i was shocked and called my friend immediately to tell her, the gecko recieved vet treatment but was too far gone and died. she'd been in this state for maybe a year or so.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

omg thats awful!!!
how did they let it get into this state? or was there something more wrong with it to start with?
poor thing :sad: R.I.P


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

the vet said she was full of parasites, but also the food she was given was way too big to eat so she just starved. i didn't want to slag of my mates uncle but i think he didn't know what she was as some lizards have skinny tails (i'm not sure if she was already like this when he got her or people were trying to cover as i'd made my opinions clear on her neglect) but needless to say i was shocked and sickened, it just shows that people should research before getting a pet not buy them on a whim.


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

r.i.p little one

sleep and play well

xx


----------

